# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دبیری تعهدی

## sajad564

سلاااااام...یه سوالی چند روزیه ذهنمو درگیر کرده...دبیری تعهدی رو چه دانشگاهایی دارن؟؟توی استان گیلان هم دانشگاهی هست که دبیری رو برای رشته ریاضی ساپورت کنه؟؟از اوبش درآمد ثابت داره؟؟یکی میگفت از موقع شروع تحصیل یه حقوق بخور نمیری میدن...پیشاپیش ممنون.

----------


## TAT

اونجا که من میدونم تقریبا تمام استانها دارن
به رشته هم ربطی نداره همه میتونن انتخابش کنن
شرط معدل و تراز بالای 7000 رو می خواد
مصاحبه هم داره
از بدو ورود استخدامی و حقوق داره
و جزو سابقه تدریست هم حساب میشه

----------


## sajad564

> اونجا که من میدونم تقریبا تمام استانها دارن
> به رشته هم ربطی نداره همه میتونن انتخابش کنن
> شرط معدل و تراز بالای 7000 رو می خواد
> مصاحبه هم داره
> از بدو ورود استخدامی و حقوق داره
> و جزو سابقه تدریست هم حساب میشه


چه معدلی؟تراز هفت هزار تو کنکور؟؟به رتبه ربطی نداره؟

----------


## TAT

> چه معدلی؟تراز هفت هزار تو کنکور؟؟به رتبه ربطی نداره؟


معدلو نمیدونم چنده
تراز هفت هزار کنکور
نه فکر نکنم

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


سلاااااام...یه سوالی چند روزیه ذهنمو درگیر کرده...دبیری تعهدی رو چه دانشگاهایی دارن؟؟توی استان گیلان هم دانشگاهی هست که دبیری رو برای رشته ریاضی ساپورت کنه؟؟از اوبش درآمد ثابت داره؟؟یکی میگفت از موقع شروع تحصیل یه حقوق بخور نمیری میدن...پیشاپیش ممنون.


سلام...زیاد ذهنتو درگیر نکن هرسال شرایط فرق داره فرهنگیان...زمان انتخاب رشته مفصل بحث میشه..
ولی پارسال بومی استان شما که فقط دبیری ریاضی بود محل خدمت نواحی یک و دو رشت بود و محل تحصیل گرگان بود*

----------


## Taha19

راسی اخرش 24 سال شد محدوده ی سنی یا 20 سال ؟؟؟
تو دفترچه ک 20 نوشته بود بعدا گفتن ک همون 24 قبلی شده ..حالا چنده محدوده سنی دقیق ؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Taha19


راسی اخرش 24 سال شد محدوده ی سنی یا 20 سال ؟؟؟
تو دفترچه ک 20 نوشته بود بعدا گفتن ک همون 24 قبلی شده ..حالا چنده محدوده سنی دقیق ؟


24؟؟تا حالا شرط سنی فرهنگیان از22نگذشته چطور شد24؟منبع موثق دارید که به شرط سنی22برگشته؟

فعلا که خبری نیست و قرار بود که تغییرم نکنه*

----------

